# Scavenger Hunt



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

A friend had this posted on FB last night and I still can't name them all. Anyone want to play? It's simple, kinda, just name the bands pictured here:










This one is clear but missing one side 









There's suppose to be 75 bands in the picture but I haven't got them all yet. How many can you name?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im not very good at these kinds of things but.. i see Rolling Stones, Led Zepplin, B52s, The Eagles, Smashing Pumpkins, White Zombie, Cake, Alice in Chains, Black Flag, The Monkeys, White Snake, Blues Brothers, Matchbox 20....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very good. There's also guns n roses, the scorpions, blind Mellon, red hot chili peppers, The gorillas, Madona, queen, the sex pistols (look at the queen :rofl: ), U2, and ill hush for now see if anyone gets more


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

woah yeah the clearer pic helps


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Totally huh  OMG how did I miss the cars and radio head lol :rofl: it's a fun little game


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oooo I found a new one I didn't see yesterday  dead kennedys.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol Iron Maiden in the cross walk, which is White Stripes  and I think the crazies in white are suppose to be the cult. Anyone see anymore?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Bah! Now im at work... but I can't veiw the pic from my phone... bummer.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Pink, Beach Boys, 50 Cent


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Black Flag?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Phish, Nine Inch Nails


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's all I got cause it's kinda small. And I can't squint anymor. LOL!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

There at the back, anyone else think that could be Blue Oyster Cult? Its just a Blue building and an Oyster, but that's enough for me lol.

OH wait... maybe that's one of the rolling stones... looked like an Oyster until I enlarged the pic lol


----------



## Oakmhcky21 (Dec 25, 2012)

The police

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought the guys with surfboards were the butthole surfers. Lol. :rofl: I see Kiss, The Doors, seal, Tool, and i can't make up my mind on this what are your thoughts? Are the guys at the top The Carpenters or is it Men at work? 

It's a pretty fun game huh


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

White Snake, Rat, Hole, The Crows, Skinny Puppy
Twisted Sister?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Queen 
Prince
Cowboy junkies


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Talking heads
Go go's
Chile peppers


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I thought the contortionists were twisted sister too.  oooo good ones Dave. I totally missed the talking heads, and cowboy junkies. Well done sir . I think I see the offspring and deep purple in there too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Green day on the calendar


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So I have 65 on my list now :woof: 10 more to go. This is hard!!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Blind Melon!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know music but U2? The two u's on the building?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Tool, Blues Brothers, Jewel, Pavement, Pet Shop Boys, 311, Cake, Madonna, Queen, Deep Purple, Wings, Spoon, The Streets, Ratt, Iron Maiden, Streetlight Manifesto, Subways, Blur, Styx, B52s, White Melon, Sex Pistols, The Who, Men At Work, Beegees, Garbage, Phish, Radiohead, Matchbox Twenty, U2, Smashing Pumpkins, The Postal Service, Alice And Chains, Black Flag, Dead Kennedys, Seal, Hole, Prince, The Cars...

Black Crows, Dinosaur Jr, White snake, Cowboy Junkies, Bloc Party, Yellowman, Rusted Root, White Zombie, Great White, The Vines, Blondie, Kiss, The Eels, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Green Day, Nine Inch Nails, Beach Boys..

Pink Fairies, Blondie, White Stripes, Police, Television, Guns And Roses, Eagles, Manic Street Preachers,,,


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Cranberries
Korn


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Tool, Blues Brothers, Jewel, Pavement, Pet Shop Boys, 311, Cake, Madonna, Queen, Deep Purple, Wings, Spoon, The Streets, Ratt, Iron Maiden, Streetlight Manifesto, Subways, Blur, Styx, B52s, White Melon, Sex Pistols, The Who, Men At Work, Beegees, Garbage, Phish, Radiohead, Matchbox Twenty, U2, Smashing Pumpkins, The Postal Service, Alice And Chains, Black Flag, Dead Kennedys, Seal, Hole, Prince, The Cars...
> 
> Black Crows, Dinosaur Jr, White snake, Cowboy Junkies, Bloc Party, Yellowman, Rusted Root, White Zombie, Great White, The Vines, Blondie, Kiss, The Eels, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Green Day, Nine Inch Nails, Beach Boys..
> 
> Pink Fairies, Blondie, White Stripes, Police, Television, Guns And Roses, Eagles, Manic Street Preachers,,,


That's what the guys in white are the Manic street preachers. Good one!!! I thought that was the cult  the Mellon with the glasses I'm pretty sure is blind Mellon and I think those fairies are suppose to be the pixies but I'm still not sure. I'm ordering the wall poster with the answers on the back  I thought it would look cool in my tattoo station and give people something to look at and think about while they're getting stabbed


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Cranberries
> Korn


:cheers: :woof:


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

Alice in Chains,Pet Shop Boys, Scorpians, Ratt, The Jets, The Eagles, Smashing Pumpkins, Guns and Roses, Matchbox 20, White Zombie, The Monkees, Led Zep, Chili Peppers, Queen, and 38 Special (I think) so far. Will keep looking. Good game. :clap:


----------

